# More cruise ship woes.....



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From Cruise Ship Report - 

_Pod Problems Force Cancellation of Alaska Sailing on Cruise Ship Infinity 
Celebrity Cruises announced cancellation of yet another cruise --this one a 10-night Alaska voyage a month from now on the cruise ship Infinity -- as a result of a new variant of the pod problems that have plagued its Millennium-class ships.

Celebrity said problems with the electrical system of one of the ship's two propulsion pods has forced reduction of the ship's maximum cruising speed from 22 to 19 knots. 

The pod problem hasn't had much of an impact on Infinity's current Alaskan itineraries, but the reduction in cruising speed would become an issue this winter when the ship is scheduled to be in Latin America.

Thus, Celebrity announced that when Infinity concludes its 10-night West Coast / Alaska cruise on September 13th, it will go into dry dock in Victoria, British Columbia, for replacement of the pod. 

The electrical problem is a bit of a new twist, since the pod problems that have bedeviled Celebrity's four Millennium-class ships -- forcing repeated drydocks -- have largely been associated with bearing wear. 

Celebrity expects Infinity to return to service on Sept. 24th when it will sail on a repositioning cruise from San Francisco through the Panama Canal to Fort Lauderdale.

The departure from San Francisco will be one day later than originally scheduled, and Infinity as a result will skip Cabo San Lucas, Mexico. 

Because the cruise has been shortened by one day, guests will receive a $500-per-stateroom onboard credit, a $200 future cruise certificate, and free overnight accommodations in San Francisco on September 23.

Celebrity has been very proactive in reaching out to passengers booked on the cancelled cruises of its Millennium-class ships, and is offering guests booked on the cancelled Sept. 13th sailing a full refund and a free Celebrity cruise from North America.

"We sincerely regret the disruption and disappointment this will cause our guests scheduled on this cruise," said Celebrity Cruises 
President Dan Hanrahan. 

"There is never a good time to cancel a cruise, but we have tried very hard to offer the most advanced notice and affect the least number of guests possible. We will do everything we can to assist the affected guests," Hanrahan said._

Rushie


----------

